# Marriott Royal Palms vs. Cypress Harbour



## vacationlover2 (May 29, 2014)

Which would you choose?  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## pedro47 (May 29, 2014)

Is this exchange for all adults or for a family with children's ?


----------



## chalee94 (May 29, 2014)

is it a disney-focused trip or will you be going to universal or seaworld or whatever else?


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 29, 2014)

Disney focused.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2014)

Neither really. I would opt for Grande Vista, Harbour Lake, or Lakeshore Reserve. Though that is just me. We prefer the newer resorts, though I am sure the tri-Palms are very good.

I don't think it really matters if the trip is Disney focused or not. Any Orlando resort would work, except perhaps Lakeshore Reserve which is maybe an extra 7 minute drive. but I wouldn't let that stop me from booking it for a Disney trip.


----------



## pedro47 (May 29, 2014)

Cypress Harbour or Grande Vista


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Cypress Harbour or Grande Vista



My only issue with Cypress Harbour is that second bedroom. Only a queen bed and pullout sofa. At least Grande Vista has a king if you get a lock off and two queens if you have a dedicated 2BR. Also the second bedroom at Cypress Harbour is very small. Though the size of the living room is huge.


----------



## pedro47 (May 29, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> My only issue with Cypress Harbour is that second bedroom. Only a queen bed and pullout sofa. At least Grande Vista has a king if you get a lock off and two queens if you have a dedicated 2BR. Also the second bedroom at Cypress Harbour is very small. Though the size of the living room is huge.



The OP have not given us how many will be in traveling party.


----------



## Big Matt (May 29, 2014)

Cypress Harbour is my favorite resort in Orlando and I own at Grand Vista.  I agree that the second bedroom is small and crowded if you use the sleep sofa, but the rest of the villa is huge and the resort is great.  I give Grande Vista a second place vote by a hair.  GV has more to do and is wonderful.  I just like the closed in nature of CH and how everything is around the lake and golf course.  To me it is an A or an A-

I've stayed at Royal Palms and there is no comparison between it and either CH or GV.


----------



## Okies (May 29, 2014)

We are at Royal Palms now, and we are really enjoying it.  We are not traveling  with children, so we don't require on site activities.  The room is clean, spacious, comfortable, and quiet.  We would not hesitate to stay here again.


----------



## jlp879 (May 30, 2014)

I'd pick the Royal Palms property just because you said it was Disney-focused and this is the closest Marriott timeshare to Disney.

That and also the new pool renovations at the Marriott World Center property look pretty amazing!  You didn't mention kids or not, but I would give the newly renovated Royal Palms a visit.


----------



## Superchief (May 30, 2014)

Although I haven't stayed in GV or Cypress, I am a long-time owner at Royal Palms and highly recommend this resort. RP, Sabal, and Imperial Palms are all well maintained, have access to the adjacent Marriott World Center facilities, are close to Disney, and have a great manager and staff. I was there recently and found the facilities to be in excellent condition.

The second bedroom is smaller than newer MVC resorts, so that may be an issue if it will be used by adults/ older children. We enjoyed many family vacations there with up to 6 people in our villa. Several friends and family members have also used it and had no complaints.


----------



## Michigan Czar (May 30, 2014)

*Another vote for Royal Palms*



jlp879 said:


> I'd pick the Royal Palms property just because you said it was Disney-focused and this is the closest Marriott timeshare to Disney.
> 
> That and also the new pool renovations at the Marriott World Center property look pretty amazing!  You didn't mention kids or not, but I would give the newly renovated Royal Palms a visit.



I would stay at Royal Palms for the same reasons. The new pool slide tower is amazing!


----------



## pedro47 (May 30, 2014)

Michigan Czar said:


> I would stay at Royal Palms for the same reasons. The new pool slide tower is amazing!



just went online the new pool area is awesome


----------



## dioxide45 (May 30, 2014)

Michigan Czar said:


> I would stay at Royal Palms for the same reasons. The new pool slide tower is amazing!



Though isn't there a daily fee to use the new slides at the World Center?


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 30, 2014)

We are there for two weeks and staying at sabal the second week.  It is 2 adults and 2 children.  I hope there isn't a fee for that slide.


----------



## chalee94 (May 30, 2014)

vacationlover2 said:


> Disney focused.



yeah, i'd agree with the others that royal palms has great access to disney. i know it is older but it was renovated very recently.  i booked it for an upcoming disney trip myself.  (lakeshore reserve was unfortunately not an option but cypress harbour was.) 

but there are a lot of great resorts in the orlando area.


----------



## Fasttr (May 30, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Though isn't there a daily fee to use the new slides at the World Center?





vacationlover2 said:


> I hope there isn't a fee for that slide.



Yes, I was there in March and they had just started the fee.  Its collected at the World Center and it is $10 per Villa per day to use the slides....you only pay for the days you want to use them.  The pool area is still free.


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 30, 2014)

Are the slides that great?


----------



## BocaBoy (May 30, 2014)

Why Royal Palms and not Sabal Palms?  I think Sabal is the resort of choice if you need a two bedroom.  Between Cypress Harbour and Royal Palms I would take CH.  But I would take Sabal Palms over either one of the others.

Because of the variety of responses you are receiving it it clear that you won't go far wrong with any of your choices of a Marriott timeshare in Orlando.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 30, 2014)

vacationlover2 said:


> Are the slides that great?



They look to me like they're worth $10/day/villa.  Hopefully the link to a pic works.

Nope doesn't work.    Scroll down on that page to click on the link for "Exterior and Outdoor Pool" pics - the slides should be the second shot.


----------



## amyhwang (May 30, 2014)

I agree that if you have kids, I'd choose Sabal Palms over Royal.

The second bedroom has two beds in Sabal Palms (I think Royal has one?).

I definitely agree that if this is a Disney trip, you can't beat the proximity.  My kids and I stayed there for 11 nights (out of 15) in August a couple years ago (first 4 at Grande Vista in a one bedroom so son had to deal with sofa sleeper and daughter had to bunk with me in the king bed).  Once we got to Sabal Palms, we felt like we were at home!  With so many days, we relaxed a lot and enjoyed the place - I grilled right outside our door practically many afternoons!

I've stayed also at Harbour Lake a few times, and LOVE that resort, but for Disney Sabal Palms was so gosh darn close!!  Also, Sabal Palms is a shorter walk to the Marriott pool complex (which was closed for renovations during our stay - must be why we got such a deal on getaways).  We just used Sabal's pool.  Nice little gym too (I used the treadmills for runs in the mornings).


----------



## TSPam (May 31, 2014)

Hi,
Royal palms has the coolest, comfiest fold out chair in the second bedroom. The unit is very large and I love the large diamond like balcony. I love all of the Marriott resorts and having stayed at them all last fall I was very impressed with Royal.
It is a much longer walk to the world centre pools from Royal. It is very close from Sabal. Can't you get two weeks in a row. I always hate to move. Feels like I loose a whole day.


----------



## Docklander (May 31, 2014)

amyhwang said:


> I agree that if you have kids, I'd choose Sabal Palms over Royal.
> 
> The second bedroom has two beds in Sabal Palms (I think Royal has one?).



That's correct. Both units are listed as having a max occupancy of 6 but the configurations are different:

Sabal: 1 King, 2 twin/singles & 1 sleeper sofa 

Royal Palms: 1 King, 1 Queen & 1 sleeper sofa


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 31, 2014)

I hate to move too but I couldn't find two sabals. They seem to be tough to get.


----------



## Luckybee (May 31, 2014)

I was just coming on to ask a related question but saw this post. Right now dh and I are booked for a week at Oceana Palms, a week at Sabal, then a week at Lakeshore Reserve in Sept/Oct. . We have to cancel our OP week but we just realized that week has the earliest expiry which means we'd need to use it before March. Our lakeshore booking week could be stretched out until 2016 with retrades. In order to accomplish this Im thinking about using our OP week to book Royal (lakeshore isn't available and Cypress is undergoing pool renovations when we'd be there...and we didn't like GV at all) then booking a phantom for the future with our Lakeshore week(so that we avoid the 1 yr cancellation replacement week expiry. Royal looks nice....but after having Lakeshore booked will it be a complete let down ? Its just dh and I and we like no activities on property but also like having the hotel pool available.


----------



## TSPam (Jun 1, 2014)

Docklander said:


> That's correct. Both units are listed as having a max occupancy of 6 but the configurations are different:
> 
> Sabal: 1 King, 2 twin/singles & 1 sleeper sofa
> 
> Royal Palms: 1 King, 1 Queen & 1 sleeper sofa



Actually Sabal has a twin and a double in the second bedroom and Royal has a queen and a fold out chair. Both have a fold out in the living room


----------



## TSPam (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckybee said:


> .....but after having Lakeshore booked will it be a complete let down ? Its just dh and I and we like no activities on property but also like having the hotel pool available.



Well, the pool at Lakeshore is wonderful with it's lazy river but we were also quite happy with the Royal pool and you can also use the huge Marriott world centre pool

I really liked my week at Royal last fall. It is a pretty resort and the rooms have been updated well. They have huge balconies and the balcony is screened in. I really don't like that the Lakeshore balconies are open. BUGS are not my friend and I like on a cool night in the fall to be able to keep my door open if I'm not using the Air conditioning.

So, yes Lakeshore is posh but the size of Royal units, its closeness to I-4 and disney, and the marriott world centre make it a lovely choice.


----------



## Docklander (Jun 1, 2014)

TSPam said:


> Actually Sabal has a twin and a double in the second bedroom and Royal has a queen and a fold out chair. Both have a fold out in the living room



Are there rooms with different configurations at Sabal or am I misremembering b/c I don't remember a double in our second bedroom?


----------



## TSPam (Jun 1, 2014)

Docklander said:


> Are there rooms with different configurations at Sabal or am I misremembering b/c I don't remember a double in our second bedroom?



Hi,
The marriott web site states that there is a single and double and that is what there was when we were there two years ago. 
There are two configurations though. The second bedrooms have the furniture and the sliding door in a different place. The rooms in the very middle of the open "v" have I think the better configuration with easier access to the closet. In those rooms the sliding door is directly in front of you when you enter the room and the closet is at the end of the beds. In all of the other rooms the sliding door is to your left or right and the bed is very close to the closet door (beside the bed)


----------



## Docklander (Jun 1, 2014)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> The marriott web site states that there is a single and double and that is what there was when we were there two years ago.
> There are two configurations though. The second bedrooms have the furniture and the sliding door in a different place. The rooms in the very middle of the open "v" have I think the better configuration with easier access to the closet. In those rooms the sliding door is directly in front of you when you enter the room and the closet is at the end of the beds. In all of the other rooms the sliding door is to your left or right and the bed is very close to the closet door (beside the bed)



Great info, thanks!


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jun 4, 2014)

*Pool Tower - I wasn't charged*

I was at the World Center during our school break and was never charged to use the pool tower. We were there 4 different days so maybe I was just lucky.


----------

